# DIY fake live edge mirror



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I like some of the live edge furniture, but this one is not my cuppa. Looks pretty nicely done tho, and if you applied it to a table I think I would like it. 
https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-FAKE-Live-Edge-Mirror/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I'd have to lose a lot of weight to use that mirror or stand waaaay back. Yeah, that's not a look I want for a mirror.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That might make an interesting door.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

sreilly said:


> I'd have to lose a lot of weight to use that mirror or stand waaaay back. Yeah, that's not a look I want for a mirror.


I read that, and thought that if the mirror was a fair amount wider, it wouldn't be bad. Cost for the mirror would jump up tho, the guy said he paid $5. Thinking more, seem to me I ran across instructions for actually turning a piece of glass into a mirror. Think that would be considerably less expensive than buying a larger mirror. Not figuring on making one, but may try looking up the instructions.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm puzzled, at 1min 56sec he routes the inside edge, presumably full depth. How can this be done with a straight bit, it would just plough into the wood and it isn't possible to use a bearing bit!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Did a bit of checking on how to make a mirror. Seems there are multiple ways. So I'll let you check out the one you like, if you decide to make a mirror.
[ url]https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=noCBW57lIdDr-QaxrY7QBg&q=how+to+make+a+mirror&oq=how+to+make+a+mirror&gs_l=psy-ab.3..0l10.1219.4803.0.6324.20.7.0.0.0.0.1784.2356.5-1j8-1.2.0..2..0...1.1.64.psy-ab..18.2.2351...0i131k1.0.MjrsitHDnDs[/url]


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’d have lexan on the inside edges of the mirror instead of the outside . Think it would make for a much nicer effect when the leds are on


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the guy is using an edge guide to route the relief for the mirror on the backside.......


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the way I would do it is to take a dado and on the table saw dado out the back the depth of the mirror, split the board down the middle and then make the rough edge cut, or rough cut down the middle of the dado. Connect the top and bottom and lay it on the mirror.

Herb


----------

